# How long after your Ectopic did you conceive again?



## jojer

I had surgery a couple weeks ago to remove an ectopic pregnancy. I was 8 weeks along, and they removed my right tube. We don't have any results on a pathology report yet, but medically there is no clear reason why this happened to me. The typical causes of this do not apply to me...Anyway, Im feeling soooo scared to try again and just worry that it won't happen for us. This was our first time trying, so its good to know we can conceive, I just wonder if my body will do what it needs to do! 

For those who have had an ectopic before how long did it take you? My husband is military and possibly deploying this year, so having lost one, and trying again is a lot of pressure cause we want this so bad :(


----------



## jojer

Also, would anyone recommend fertility testing before ttc again? Im not sure what fertility testing can do, given we did conceive, but would like to have more opinions on it! Thanks!


----------



## Mitchie34

hi
i had an ectopic on the 26 September 2011, i fell pregnant on my last cycle 5 Dec, however had a natural miscarriage. You have now had a pregnancy, which proves you and hubby are fertile, chin up and think postive, i am hopeful, third time is a charm, so they say


----------



## baby_love

Hi Jojer

I had an ectopic in Nov at 7.5 weeks and had to have my left tube removed. Like you there was no apparent reason for it. I was so down and worried that I would never get pregnant again and that it may happen again and I would lose my other tube.

I waited for my first AF to arrive as recommended, which came about 6.5 weeks after the surgery. We started trying after that and I am pregnant again after 1 month trying!!

I was soooooo scared and doubtful that I would get pregnant again but it has happended. I know its early days but the first hurdle has been overcome. Now I just need to see if its in the right place. I have a scan on Monday to check this.

After the ectopic I kept taking my pre-natals and I also added vitamin B6 which is meant to help balance hormones etc. I also had 4 seesions of reflexology which I feel helped a lot. It made me feel like I was doing something positive rather than dwell on it.

Also another member 'PinkRibbon's had her surgery either 1 week before or after me and she is pregnanct again. She has had her scan and all is ok. So it really can happen fast. We are all on a thread 'Buddy after ectopic'. Three of us have had BFP now.

Be positive and look after yourself and I have no doubt it will happen again for you soon.


----------



## jojer

Its been 10 days since my surgery and had my tube removed. I've already had a period. I pretty much started bleeding a few days after, but it was dark "old" blood, then turned bright red for a few days. Would it be safe to start having sex again? I don't feel any pain. My Doc told me to wait 4-6 weeks, but I wanted to know if anyone started trying again sooner?


----------



## baby_love

I had old blood and red a few days after ectopic too but waited until I had one proper AF just to make sure my body was back to normal. I know PinkRibbons didnt wait for an AF and she got pregnant that 1st time. Its really just a personal preference I think. Mainly the only reason they ask you to wait for one AF is to date a possible pregnancy.


----------



## PreshFest

I was told to wait 3 cycles to try again. I was treated with methotrexate, though. But we started trying after 2 periods, but didn't get pregnant until after the third. So it was pretty quick for us! It ended in a mmc at 12 weeks, tho. ugh. So now back to wtt and will have to go through the stress of wondering if it's ectopic or not! then if it's not, it will be nothing but worry that I am going to miscarry. It will not be an exciting time for us! Grr!!


----------



## rosebud111

Hi, jojer. I'm sorry about your ectopic. I waited 6 months to ttc because of vacation plans and then it took 3 months and I conceived! It turned out to be a chemical pregnancy though. Then, I conceived again the next month but that too unfortunately resulted in a mc. The positive side of this is that my doctor says my mcs are unrelated to the ectopic so you will probably have good luck soon just give it some time and don't worry if you don't conceive right away. My doc told me to wait 3 months before trying. I don't think you need fertility testing yet. Just give it another shot when you are ready! good luck :)


----------

